# Biesse Rover24 Problems?



## TemeculaTom (Aug 7, 2009)

Have any of you had or are having issues with a Biesse Rover24?
Bought new in 2003.
After 50+++++ service calls unplugged in 2006.
Went to mothballs in 2007.
Now in litigation.
Heck all we wanted was a piece of equipment that worked!
I would just like to know how many of you have had the same outcome.
Thanks,
TemWood


----------



## CNCRouterMan (Sep 21, 2009)

What kind of problems are you having


----------



## jay2 (Sep 30, 2009)

TemWood said:


> Have any of you had or are having issues with a Biesse Rover24?
> Bought new in 2003.
> After 50+++++ service calls unplugged in 2006.
> Went to mothballs in 2007.
> ...


what is the problem, We have used several biesses over the last 10 years and the machines have operated perfectly and service is excellent


----------



## CNCWOODWORKER (Oct 19, 2009)

I also had a Biesse Rover that I bought used, and not in working condition. Biesse sent out a tech and we got it up and running for far less than it would have cost to buy anything new. Sold it last year because I had two other machines, and it didn't fit with our manufacturing process.
The actual technical service was great, but I did find that the customer service ladies that you had to go through to get someone to call back were extremely rude. But I never had a problem with one of the tech service guys.


----------



## watechnoglass (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi 
I know exactly what you are talking about 
I have a Intermac Master 43 twin that I purchased new in 2009 and 13 months on I have had a problem that Biesse Australia you cannot complain about their sevice as there is none. people should be made aware that if you buy from them expect to wait 5-6 weeks for a tech as it seems it is more important to Biesse Australia to install new machines than to fix or service the machines that they previously sold


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

watechnoglass said:


> Hi
> I know exactly what you are talking about
> I have a Intermac Master 43 twin that I purchased new in 2009 and 13 months on I have had a problem that Biesse Australia you cannot complain about their sevice as there is none. people should be made aware that if you buy from them expect to wait 5-6 weeks for a tech as it seems it is more important to Biesse Australia to install new machines than to fix or service the machines that they previously sold


G'day David

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

